# [ 2013 ] Freedom Travel Club LLC ???



## sunshine4 (Jan 31, 2013)

Hi we are in Orlando now and attended a timeshare travel club meeting? They supposedly take your timeshare on trade which gets transferred to Timeshare Relief consultants. Has any one dealt with them are they legit? We still had to pay $3000 for their travel club membership. I own at Orange Lake. Wanting to get out from under the maintanence. My week is free and clear .


----------



## lcml11 (Jan 31, 2013)

marlee73 said:


> Hi we are in Orlando now and attended a timeshare travel club meeting? They supposedly take your timeshare on trade which gets transferred to Timeshare Releif consultants. Has any one dealt with them are they legit? We still had to pay $3000 for their travel club membership. I own at Orange Lake. Wanting to get out from under the maintanence.



Please do not take this the wrong way, but why would you want to get out from under maintanence fees only to replace them for $3,000 dollars bill.  I am not familar with this particular travel club, however, I think you are better off with who you are with.  

If you do not want the timeshare anymore, you can always sell it.  You may not get much.

http://www.timesharereliefconsultants.com/

As for this particular company, I think their site said it all.  Anyone that said something to the effect of cancel your timeshare today is not real creditable.  I do not believe that is going to happen.  I am not aware of any timeshare system or Homeowners Association that will release maintance fees etc. the same day.  They highlight deed transfers and morgage cancelations.  I really am not sure that a morgage is going away on the same day of a request either.


----------



## sunshine4 (Jan 31, 2013)

Sorry more info... there is no mortgage and it was not done the same day they will transfer title within 180 days.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jan 31, 2013)

marlee73 said:


> Sorry more info there is no mortgage and it was not done the same day they will transfer title within 180 days.



*Yes, LONG AFTER you can no longer cancel/dispute the CREDIT CARD charge* --- and then you own a Vacation Club Membership* PLUS *your original timeshare.

This is a SCAM! RUN! *Save yourself $3,000 dollars *instead of giving it away to those snake oil salesmen and women.


----------



## Traveler5271 (Apr 19, 2013)

Linda,

You obviously do not know anything about Freedom Travel Club in Celebration, Florida.  I traded in three timeshares and the transfer was completed in about 90 days.  One was Westgate, one Wyndham and one Orange Lake.  For you to refer to this company as a SCAM is scandalous when you know nothing about them.  We are members of their club and just returned from a wonderful trip to Hawaii that would have cost us double what we paid had we not been members of the club.  Next time before you slander a company, at least try to find out some facts.

David


----------



## Traveler5271 (Apr 19, 2013)

Freedom Travel Club did not use Timeshare Relief Consultants for our trades.  They used a company called Timeshare Exit Strategies.  They did everything they said they would do and completed the job in a very reasonable length of time.


----------



## hagjag71 (Apr 17, 2014)

*Freedom?*

*I am slightly encouraged by reading your posts here about Freedom Travel. We signed a deal with them in January and are waiting to hear something back from them. Can you tell me how long it took? I do remember the guy said it would be x amount of days. We are starting to be a little anxious now and are wondering if we should call them. Thanks*


----------



## Darnee12 (Dec 7, 2015)

*Freedom Travel Club*

I sending this email to enlist you help getting hold Steve or Juliana  regarding our Timeshare Exit Strategies, 141 Cedarwood Avenue, Branson, MO  65616. We follow every procedure they requested.  You can read every information and communication response with the people I correspondence with.  This should only take 180 days to complete then found out that the people worked Timeshare Exit Strategies were no longer there. The place is now own by Coastal Deed and Title.  They were taken over processing the Timeshare Exit Strategies.  We send them the information they needed certified. I received response from Jordan on April 28, 2015 they have received the information.  I have called and left messages but no one has returned our calls.  The phone number 417-544-4922 that we have used is no longer works.
I pleasing with you to help us get hold of Steve or Juliana the phone number 1-407-212-3007 doesn’t work.  I would like to thank you for your help in this matter.

Coastal Deed and Title
Delivery Date:Apr 23, 2015
Status:  Delivered (MEMPHIS, TN 38101)
I am sending the email to Hamm Donna Lynn regarding our Timeshare Exit Strategies Information Transfer Documents that was received by the person named Jordan on Monday, April 27, 2015.  This process was to done in 180 days.  We have paid $499 process done.  We sent all documents that need to be notarized back for certified mail and copy receipt of 2015 Maintenance Fee from Blue Tree Resorts.  We haven’t heard anything from anyone from Coastal Deed and Title.  We just received another 2016 Maintenance Fee Statement. I how emailed Coastal Deed and Title twice and have left messages for someone to call us back, but we have not heard from anyone.  It seems like we are getting run around.   If we do not here from someone this week regarding what’s going with Timeshare Exit Strategies Transfer Documents.  We will how to legal actions.
 Pray that someone will give us call ASAP. It is very important that we can get this problems solve.  I would like to thank you for your help with this matter.

To: coastaldeedandtitle@yahoo.com
Subject: RE: Timeshare Exit Strategies Information Check Lists
Date: Mon, 23 Mar 2015 11:33:36 -0500
Ann, we have called trying to get hold on someone.  We have questions about the paperwork. We need to know the address to mail to information or can we fax the it.  We need a response ASAP phone call is prefer. Thanks
Date: Mon, 26 Jan 2015 21:05:33 +000

From: coastaldeedandtitle@yahoo.com
To: jdj358 
Subject: Re: Timeshare Exit Strategies Information Check Lists
Darlene,
I  have attached documents that you will need to sign and have notarized please mail them back to the address on the instruction sheet.   The maintenance fees will have to be paid.
Our phone number is 417-544-4922
Sincerely,
Ann

On Sunday, January 25, 2015 7:40 PM, DARLENE BUTLER <jdj358@msn.com> wrote:
Yes, we would like Coastal Deed and Title to be sent to us.  We also need the name of the person who will be handling this and phone number where we can reach you all.  Blue Tree is asking us for a maintain fee for this year which we should not be reliable for because this suppose to been handle last year. I really appreciate your help in the matter.
Thanks

Date: Fri, 23 Jan 2015 23:00:43 +0000
From: [email]coastaldeedandtitle@yahoo.com
To: ]jdj358[
Subject: Fw: Timeshare Exit Strategies Information Check Lists
John and Darlene
Timeshare Exit Strategies is no longer in functioning, Coastal Deed and Title is working on your transfer as a courtesy to you.  In going through the notes on your file that we were given, we found a note stating the  transfer documents were emailed to you on September 9, 2014.  There were also follow up emails and calls as to when they could expect the documents to be sent back.  Coastal Deed and Title will gladly send you another set if you need us to. 
If you prefer to walk away from the transfer and retain the ownership you may do that.  You may also contract with a different transfer company.  Coastal Deed and Title has no liability to do this transfer.
Sincerely,
Ann

Friday, January 23, 2015 4:40 PM, Timeshare Exit Strategies <timeshareexitstrategies@yahoo.com> wrote:
On Thursday, January 22, 2015 3:33 PM,wrote:
This John and Darlene, I am writing about all paper work we have sent to you all, but we have heard anything from you all.  Blue Tree has not heard anything neither.  This process supposes taking care during 180 days but it is past a 180 days.  We need to hear from you ASAP.  I like to thank you for you cooperation.  

From: l]jdj358
To: timeshareexitstrategies@yahoo.com
Subject: Timeshare Exit Strategies Information Check Lists
Date: Thu, 17 Jul 2014 12:40:37 -0500
I talked to Rhonda on yesterday about get information we need to exit our timeshare. She stated that she will email me the information to check off on a list, but I have not received it yet.  My email address is ]jdj358[.  We need this information ASAP. We would like to thanks for in advance for your help in this matter 
Transfer of Timeshare Ownership
Actions  
Coastal Deed and Title

4/07/15
To: DARLA
From:	 Coastal Deed and Title (coastaldeedandtitle@yahoo.com) This sender is in your contact list.
Sent:	Tue 4/07/15 2:45 PM
To: (jdj358@msn.com)
 This is the number I called 901-XXX-XXXX around 4:10 pm yesterday and left a message on.   We moved into the office space they vacated and since Timeshare Exit Strategies is no longer in business the post office is returning their mail.
Actions  
DARLENE 

4/06/15
To: Coastal Deed and TitleFrom (jdj358@msn.com)
Sent:	Mon 4/06/15 10:53 PM
To:	Coastal Deed and Title (coastaldeedandtitle@yahoo.com)
Certified Mail Receipt Coast Deed.docx
I did not receive a phone call or message today from you, but I am attaching copies of the Certified Receipt and U. S. Postal Service tracking information.  It was address with the name Timeshare Exit Strategies, 141 Cedarwood Ave., Branson, MO 65616
Coastal Deed and Title

4/06/15
To: jdj358From:	 Coastal Deed and Title (coastaldeedandtitle@yahoo.com) This sender is in your contact list.
Sent:	Mon 4/06/15 4:51 PM
To: jdj358
I returned your call and left a message.. Were the documents sent to Timeshare Exit Strategies or Coastal Deed and Title?  They must be sent to Coastal Deed and Title since Timeshare Exit Strategies is no longer in business.
Ann

4/06/15
To: Coastal Deed and Title
This is response to your email.  My husband John sent the documents a certified mail last month.  Someone there has to sign for it.  I need for you Ann to give me a called ASAP.  Thanks. 
Actions  
Coastal Deed and Title

4/06/15
To: jdj358
From:	 Coastal Deed and Title (coastaldeedandtitle@yahoo.com) This sender is in your contact list.
Sent:	Mon 4/06/15 10:22 AM

To:	jdj358
Good Morning,
We are just touching base with concerning the transfer documents we emailed to you on January 26, 2015.   Per a phone conversation on March 23, 2015 you were going to send the documents to us.  Coastal Deed and Title has not received them yet.  We can not work on your transfer until the documents have been received. 
Please send them to: Coastal Deed and Title, LLC 141 Cedarwood Ave Branson MO 65616
Sincerely,
Ann
Actions  
Coastal Deed and Title

4/28/15
To:jdj358
From:	 Coastal Deed and Title (coastaldeedandtitle@yahoo.com) This sender is in your contact list.
Sent:	Tue 4/28/15 1:49 PM

To:	 (jdj358)
Darlene, 
We received the notarized documents yesterday and the have been correctly executed. Thank You,
Jordan
Actions  

10/28/15
To: Coastal Deed and Title
From:	jdj358
Sent:	Wed 10/28/15 11:25 PM
To:	Coastal Deed and Title (coastaldeedandtitle@yahoo.com)
From: jdj358

To: coastaldeedandtitle@yahoo.com
Subject: 
Date: Sun, 11 Oct 2015 00:55:01 -0500
Dear Jordan,
We have not received any information about the Transfer documents that where sent to your office back in April 28, 2015.  We need to know that everything has been taken care of.  We would like to receive a copy of the information that shows that everything has been sent to Blue Tree Resorts.
I really appreciate your help in this matter. Thank you for your cooperation.

10/28/15 To: Coastal Deed and Title
From:	(jdj358
Sent:	Wed 10/28/15 11:24 PM
To:	Coastal Deed and Title (coastaldeedandtitle@yahoo.com)
From: jdj358
To: [email]coastaldeedandtitle@yahoo.com
Subject: FW: Transfer documents
Date: Mon, 12 Oct 2015 11:28:3

From: jdj358
To: coastaldeedandtitle@yahoo.com
Subject: RE: Transfer documents
Date: Sun, 11 Oct 2015 00:55:01 -0500
Dear Jordan,
We have not received any information about the Transfer documents that where sent to your office back in April 28, 2015.  We need to know that everything has been taken care of.  We would like to receive a copy of the information that shows that everything has been sent to Blue Tree Resorts.
I really appreciate your help in this matter. Thank you for your cooperation.

Date: Tue, 28 Apr 2015 14:36:33 -0500
Subject: RE: Transfer documents
From jdj358
To: coastaldeedandtitle@yahoo.com
Thank you for let us you received them.  If there is anything else me need to do.10/12/15
To: Coastal Deed and Title

From:	 (jdj358
Sent:	Mon 10/12/15 11:28 AM
To:	Coastal Deed and Title (coastaldeedandtitle@yahoo.com)

10/11/15
To: Coastal Deed and Title
From:	 jdj358@msn.com
Sent:	Sun 10/11/15 12:55 AM
To:	Coastal Deed and Title (coastaldeedandtitle@yahoo.com)
Dear Jordan,
We have not received any information about the Transfer documents that where sent to your office back in April 28, 2015.  We need to know that everything has been taken care of.  We would like to receive a copy of the information that shows that everything has been sent to Blue Tree Resorts.
I really appreciate your help in this matter. Thank you for your cooperation.

4/28/15
To: Coastal Deed and Title
From:	 jdj358
Sent:	Tue 4/28/15 2:36 PM
To:	Coastal Deed and Title (coastaldeedandtitle@yahoo.com)
Thank you for let us you received them.  If there is anything else me need to do.
Actions  
Coastal Deed and Title

4/28/15
To: jdj358 From: Coastal Deed and Title (coastaldeedandtitle@yahoo.com) This sender is in your contact list.
Sent:	Tue 4/28/15 1:49 PM
We received the notarized documents yesterday and the have been correctly executed. 
Thank You,
Jordan

3/23/15
To: Coastal Deed and Title
Ann, we have called trying to get hold on someone.  We have questions about the paperwork. We need to know the address to mail to information or can we fax the it.  We need a response ASAP phone call is prefer. Thanks
Coastal Deed and Title

1/26/15
jdj358, I have attached documents that you will need to sign and have notarized please mail them back to the address on the instruction sheet. The maintenance fees will have to be paid. Our phone nu1/25/15
To: Coastal Deed and Title
Yes, we would like Coastal Deed and Title to be sent to us.  We also need the name of the person who will be handling this and phone number where we can reach you all.  Blue Tree is asking us for a maintain fee for this year which we should not be reliable for because this suppose to been handle last year.  
I really appreciate your help in the matter.
Thanks
Actions  
Coastal Deed and Title

1/23/15
To: jdj358
Timeshare Exit Strategies is no longer in functioning, Coastal Deed and Title is working on your transfer as a courtesy to you.  In going through the notes on your file that we were given, we found a note stating the  transfer documents were emailed to you on September 9, 2014.  There were also follow up emails and calls as to when they could expect the documents to be sent back.  Coastal Deed and Title will gladly send you another set if you need us to. 
If you prefer to walk away from the transfer and retain the ownership you may do that.  You may also contract with a different transfer company.  Coastal Deed and Title has no liability to do this transfer.
Sincerely,
Ann

On Friday, January 23, 2015 4:40 PM, Timeshare Exit Strategies <timeshareexitstrategies@yahoo.com> wrote:
On Thursday, January 22, 2015 3:33 PM,  <jdj358>
This John and Darlene, I am writing about all paper work we have sent to you all, but we have heard anything from you all.  Blue Tree has not heard anything neither.  This process supposes taking care during 180 days but it is past a 180 days.  We need to hear from you ASAP.  I like to thank you for you cooperation. 

From jdj358
To: timeshareexitstrategies@yahoo.com
Subject: Timeshare Exit Strategies Information Check Lists
Date: Thu, 17 Jul 2014 12:40:37 -0500
I talked to Rhonda on yesterday about get information we need to exit our timeshare. She stated that she will email me the information to check off on a list, but I have not received it yet.  My email address is jdj358 or butler358.  We need this information ASAP. We would like to thanks for in advance for your help in this matter


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 7, 2015)

I am guessing that you paid these people to "take your timeshare off your hands," and they ripped you off.  I'm sorry to tell you this, but this is a common scam.  Since it looks like this started more than a year ago, and the Co. has disappeared, your money is probably long gone.


----------

